# "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht



## hawk89ger (31. Januar 2009)

*"Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

Hi Leute,
Ich hab seit einer Woche ein Problem und zwar, dass auf jeder meiner Platten alle, aber wirklich auch alle Ordner im schreibgeschütztem Modus befinden.
Ich hab Vista 32bit drauf.
Ich hab bisher Versucht :
- auf Microsoft knowledgebase den Tipp zu befolgen und die Registry zu    
   manipulieren und per Cmd.exe die Attribute zu ändern hat aber nicht  
   funktioniert
- Mir die Rechte gegeben per Eigenschaften und mich als Besitzer der Dateien 
  einzustellen( war nicht mehr der Besitzer der Dateien ) --> funzt aber 
  auch nicht 
- und ich hab Versucht das mit nem Tool , welches die Eigenschaften von 
  Ordnern verändern soll probiert. --> hat nicht geklappt.


Wollte fragen, ob noch einer eine Idee hat oder schon mal das gleiche Problem hatte.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

MfG hawk89ger

PS: ich hab auch schon unter google und hier im Forum gesucht aber nix gefunden.


----------



## hawk89ger (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

ach ja und ich hab Versucht UAC wieder zu aktivieren und So irgendwie dazu zu kommen.
Vergebens...


----------



## jetztaber (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

Deine Benutzerrechte sollten wohl standardmäßig so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglicherweise hast Du bei abgeschalteter UAC, dann natürlich mit entsprechenden Rechten ausgestattet, systemweit etwas angerichtet, was Dir die später wieder eingeschaltete Benutzerkontensteuerung übel nimmt und damit den Zugriff verhindert. Möglicherweise wurden vielleicht Programme mit abgeschalteter UAC installiert, auf die Du als Benutzer keinen Zugriff mehr hast, wenn sie wieder an ist.

Mit Administratorrechten solltest Du natürlich wieder vollen Zugriff haben. Ansonsten kannst Du meiner Meinung nach nur noch den Benutzer auf Vollzugriff stellen. Aber das würde die UAC ad absurdum führen.

Hier gibt es mehr zu lesen, allerdings stimme ich dem Gesagten nicht unbedingt in jedem Punkt zu.


----------



## hawk89ger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

Danke für die Antwort  schon ma, aber
ich hatte die UAC nur wieder eingeschalten, um mir Rechte zu geben.
Daran, dass die Ordner vorher schon vorher verschlüsselt waren, hat es auch nichts geändert....
Auch nicht, wenn ich Vollzugriff hab.
Ich hab die mir ja gestern gegeben.


----------



## hawk89ger (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

weiß denn keiner mehr einen Rat?
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weite...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

Schau mal nach ob ein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt vorhanden ist der vor dem Eintreten dieses Problemes liegt.
Wenn ja, dann setze dein System zu diesem Punkt zurück.


----------



## Atosch (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

Ähnliches Problem nur bei mir ganze Festplatte:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-festplatte-ploetzlich-schreibgeschuetzt.html


----------



## hawk89ger (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

Ich hab auch das System schon zurückgesetzt. Hat aber nix gebracht.
Ist trotzdem noch schreibgeschützt.
Jetzt kommt aber noch das Problem hinzu, dass wenn ich einen Stick anschließe und den dann wieder an einen anderen Rechner anschließe, dass der zweite Rechner das gleiche Phnomen zeigt.
Der zweite hat aber XP Prof. drauf...
Sonst noch wer nen Vorschlag?


----------



## Cheater (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

hast du mal nach viren und sonstigem zeug gesucht? wenn sich das ausbreitet, klingt das verdächtig danach...


----------



## hawk89ger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

jop hab ich .
Habs mit Avira probiert, mit threatFire, mit Ad-Aware, mit S&D--> nix
ich hab das heut auch bei meiner Freundin bemerkt, wobei ich da nie mit dem Stick dran war oder so.
Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass das wirklich mit nem Update von MS zusammenhängt.
Scheinbar haben die irgendeinen Mist zusammengeschustert....
kann das hier noch jemand im Forum melden das Phänomen?

bitte melden.
Wenn ein Admin noch etwas dazu weiß, bitte melden.

PS: und nach Rootkits hab ich natürlich auch gesucht.
nix


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

@hawk89ger

Erst einmal vorneweg - meine Ordner und Unterordner sind auch alle mit dem Attribut "Schreibgeschützt" versehen, außer die darin befindlichen Dateien.
Dennoch habe ich vollen Zugriff auf diese Ordner/ Unterordner und natürlich auch auf die darin befindlichen Dateien.
Das diese mit dem Attribut "Schreibgeschützt" versehen sind liegt wohl an den Administrativen Rechten welche ein User unter Vista nur eingeschränkt besitzt.

Hast du Zugriff auf deine Ordner? Kannst du diese Ordner Umbenennen, Kopieren, Löschen und Verschieben?
Sind deine Dateien in diesen Ordnern/ bzw. Unterordnern auch Schreibgeschützt?
Welche Vista Version benutzt du?


----------



## hawk89ger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

naja. Größtenteils hab ich zugriff drauf.
Das Problem ist, dass ich meinen Temp-Ordner nicht leeren kann(auch nicht von Hand), Ich kann ab und zu meine Spielstände nicht speichern und wenn ich etwas Speichern will, z.B. wenn ich ein Bild bearbeitet hab, dass es nicht auf den gleichen Namen zu Speichern geht...
Naja. Muss ich wohl damit leben.
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe Leute.
Werde mein Vista demnächst noch mal neu installieren.

Ich hab Vista Ultimate 32Bit.
Außerdem noch WinXP Prof.
Und AdminRechte hab ich mir gegeben und auch Vollzugriff auf die Ordner.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*



hawk89ger schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich meinen Temp-Ordner nicht leeren kann(auch nicht von Hand),


Per Datenträgerbereinigung funktionierts auch nicht?


hawk89ger schrieb:


> Und AdminRechte hab ich mir gegeben....


Wo hast du dir die vollen Admin-Rechte gegeben? Hast du das Admin-Konto aktiviert?


----------



## hawk89ger (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Schreibgeschützter Ordner"-Attribut entfernen geht nicht*

moin Leute.
Ich Hab jetzt mein System neu aufgesetzt.
Mal sehen ob der Fehler jetzt auch noch passiert..
danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

